# Dog thrown from bridge



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Was anyone on the number 69 bus last Wednesday 2nd Feb 2011 and saw a young woman, take a small dog out of the pram and throw it from the bridge (subway) in Bulwell Nottingham ring with info 07842194632, I have reported it to the RSPCA inspector, and the police, but need to get more details, I didn't see it myself


----------

